# Trans Code - can't figure this out 00268 solenoid 6-N93



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

Forgive me if I am doing something stupid, I'm an MK2 guy so this is all new for me.
2001 1.8T auto Golf
The car doesn't shift above 3rd gear. The diagnostic tool give the following error;
00268 solenoid 6-N93
I replaced the computer 01M 927 733 JT
I replaced the transmission
Still have the same problem.
I tested the continuity of the 10 wires between the TCU and the plug on the trans that leads to the ribbon cable that goes inside the trans, each wire had 0.2 to 0.3 ohms resistance across the harness. I would think this is a harness problem.
Any help?


_Modified by vdub6v at 6:20 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Trans Code - can't figure this out 00268 solenoid 6-N93 (vdub6v)*

Also have ECU eroor code 18032 P1624 Mil but I guess that is just bc of the TCU error.
When you clear the error codes does that "reprogram" the computer or should I be doing something else.


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Trans Code - can't figure this out 00268 solenoid 6-N93 (vdub6v)*

anyone?


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Trans Code - can't figure this out 00268 solenoid 6-N93 (vdub6v)*

How often does the code reoccur? Did you put a used computer in there?


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Trans Code - can't figure this out 00268 solenoid 6-N93 (CoolAirVw)*

yup, used computer. i think it was just bad luck and i need a new TCU. looking for another used one, best outta three?


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Trans Code - can't figure this out 00268 solenoid 6-N93 (vdub6v)*

Still no luck here. In addition that car has a current draw that makes the battery go dead after time.
- my TCU is good
- my trans and internal solenoids with ribbon cable are good
- I get continuity between the plug that goes in the TCU and the wires that plug into the trans

-the battery goes dead when the car sits, the battery is good, current draw coming from somewhere
If I reset the error codes I can drive the car all day and it doesn't go above 3rd but the check engine light doesn't come on. If I turn the car off and then back on, drive it some more then the light comes on.
I am thinking there might be some internal short that is causing the battery to go dead and the trans issue??
If anyone has any ideas please share, otherwise I will give you a great deal on a 1.8T 3-Speed Automatic







:0


----------



## Kunkel (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Trans Code - can't figure this out 00268 solenoid 6-N93 (vdub6v)*

Check the siring between the TCM and the plug on trans. Repair wiring if needed. Other wise you have an open solenoid. Then you would replace the valve body and foil strip.


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Trans Code - can't figure this out 00268 solenoid 6-N93 (Kunkel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kunkel* »_Check the siring between the TCM and the plug on trans. Repair wiring if needed. Other wise you have an open solenoid. Then you would replace the valve body and foil strip.

_Quote, originally posted by *Kunkel* »_Check the siring between the TCM and the plug on trans. Repair wiring if needed. Other wise you have an open solenoid. Then you would replace the valve body and foil strip.

I replaced the valve body and strip. I have continuity between all the wires from the TCU down to the trans. I have a feeling it is the wire harness, I just can't find it


----------



## solopapa4 (Apr 1, 2015)

i have the same problem with mk6 jetta, code 00268 i have replace solenoid, then TCM, then the entire valve body with all solenoids, and i havent figured it out yet,
thansmission on limp mode (only 3rd gear) and hard shifting from P to R and D.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

solopapa4 said:


> i have the same problem with mk6 jetta, code 00268 i have replace solenoid, then TCM, then the entire valve body with all solenoids, and i havent figured it out yet,
> thansmission on limp mode (only 3rd gear) and hard shifting from P to R and D.


Post your Autoscan so we can all see what modules you have, their settings, and what fault codes are being reported?


----------



## Crestwiod52 (Oct 6, 2018)

Any luck? I'm In the same exact situation with my 13 jetta


----------

